
EIEIO - 11thEarlOfMar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enforce_In-order_Execution_of_I/O
======
davelnewton
I remember when I was reading the chip datasheet and found this; I loled. I
still tell people about this from time to time. It's been around a pretty long
time now, 'cuz that was very early on in the PowerPC lifespan.

~~~
perl4ever
lfsux. Why? stfsux.

I was also fond of rlwinm, rlwimi, rldicr, etc. The idea that this was RISC
was amusing.

~~~
davelnewton
RVISC (Reduced Vowel Instruction Set Computer).

I always thought it was more of a "reduced cognitive load" ISC rather than a
lower number of instructions.

